# Albert (Old One-Eye conversion)



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

I decided that I needed to build an Old One-Eye. Thus, meet Albert. He's big and mean and a mash-up of classic OOE and current 'fex. He's probably also unlikely to make it into the next 'dex, unless he gets a new official model, though, sooooo...there's that, I suppose.

Pictures are big. You've been warned. 

Albert:









Adaptive biology:









What a scar!









Shoot the Big Ones!









The whole album can be found here: http://imgur.com/a/3ZUgY
The WIP album is here: http://imgur.com/a/wVSf8

Thanks for lookin'!


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Holy crap that's awesome! I'd love to see a few more full-profile shots from different angles. + Rep


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Is that fiddler crab claw? 

It looks amazing. :good:


----------



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the praise!

Silens-I’ll work on getting some more up somewhere for you. Any other angles/details you want to see?

Serp-Nope, the claws are just sculpted around a set of tervigon crushers. I did look at a lot of crustacean claws for inspiration, though.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

The Norn Kingdom said:


> Thanks for the praise!
> 
> Silens-I’ll work on getting some more up somewhere for you. Any other angles/details you want to see?
> 
> Serp-Nope, the claws are just sculpted around a set of tervigon crushers. I did look at a lot of crustacean claws for inspiration, though.


I'd like to be able to see the claws a bit better, but that should come with the full-profile shots.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

That is an amazing bit of work.
Your greenstuff sculpting is fantastic. Very jealous over here. 
I also would like to see more of those huge claws on ol' Albert there.


----------



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

All: Here's a link to a new album with some more profile shots and detail shots of the claws. The quality is a little (much) lower, and some of them are sideways, and it's kind of a mess...Sorry about that, but this is all happening on my phone.  

At any rate, here you are: http://imgur.com/a/kMUpF

Rogz: Thanks! After ten years, I ought to be able to sculpt a little, huh?


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Awesome work. Really great stuff. Can't wait to see 'em painted! I'm envious I don't get to do it myself.


----------



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

Silens: *drowns in praise* Thanks! I do hope to get him painted up one day, but I've...*cough*...never painted...any figures before. I plan to start painting with some less centerpiece models, but i do want to see Albert in the full glory of the classic red/yellow/black color scheme.


----------

